# Module de charge et chargeur pour PowerBook G4



## Mobass (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde!
J'ai un powerbook G4 qui est tombé d'une table. Le bout du chargeur s'est cassé dans l'encoche de charge. J'ai ouvert et trouve que c'est irréparable. J'aimerai que quelque m'aide à trouver une boutique en ligne qui vent les pièces détachées pour Powerbook g4 et son chargeur. D'avance, merci pour l'aide.


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2010)

Ca ne manque pas, il suffit de taper Powerbook parts dans google et tu as les principaux : pbparts.com, powerbookmedic.com, ifixit.com, wegenermedia.com,


----------



## Alex151290 (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Si j'ai bien compris ce que tu recherches, tu peux peut être trouver ça sur bricomac.com

Exemple pour un G4 titanium
http://www.bricomac.com/connecteur-courant-g4-titanium-dvi_29_626.html

Ou un Powerbook G4 12"
http://www.bricomac.com/connecteur-courant-powerbook-g4-12_29_456.html

Regarde si tu trouves ce qu'il te faut ! 

J'ai moi même acheté un chargeur non-officiel (radin ) pour mon powerbook G4 sur ce site
Ce chargeur : http://www.bricomac.com/chargeur-adaptable-65w-pour-ibook-g3-g4-et-powerbook-g4_14_1550.html


----------

